# Small Speaker and Receiver recommendations



## tbren79299 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi,
I just found this site and I need to pose a difficult problem.
We are in the process of redecorating our home. At the same time, I am trying to put together a decent home theater system. My problem is the size of the speakers that i want to use. I would like to use smaller on-wall speakers. My room size is 22' x 12' and I have heard that most of the smaller speakers will not give me the sound that I would need. I was originally thinking of the Energy RC-Micro but they are probably too small. As a result, I was told that some of the set ups from Def Tech would fill my needs. I am curious about the Hsu Performance 2 series or something related.

I am planning to purchase a Yamaha RV-X667 receiver. NewEgg has a pretty good deal on that receiver today.

My budget for the speakers is not too limiting the size is the most important issue.

Please help - I have been researching this and my brain is going to explode.

Thank you


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

In a room of that size you would want to cinsider how far you will be from the speakers or if your looking to fill the entire room with sound. Some speakers from Definitive might do what you want, i did read a good review on ther super thin on-walls or for quite abit more Paradigm makes some really awesome speakers they call them in/on-walls and also may suit you. 
Is speaker size important because you don't want them to be obtrusive?


----------



## tbren79299 (Oct 24, 2010)

The speaker size is important because my wife does not want them obtrusive. I would like to be able to place them in the upper corners of the room. Regarding the listening area, that will knock down the room size to approximately 13' x 12' but not placement of the surrounds.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

tbren79299 said:


> The speaker size is important because my wife does not want them obtrusive. I would like to be able to place them in the upper corners of the room. Regarding the listening area, that will knock down the room size to approximately 13' x 12' but not placement of the surrounds.


If possible it would be nice to keep the speakers out of the corners because of acoutical factors that take place when mounting in such locations but if sound quality isn't a huge issue for you then i wouldn't worry about it. 
Regarding your surrounds: Are you planning on haveing them at the very rear of the room or on stands behind the seating area? Surrounds are usually meant to go up a couple feet above ear level usually a little behind the seating position depending on the setup (5.1 or 7.1).

Are you willing to cut holes in the walls for in-walls? If so i have a couple of pricey but expensive options for you.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2010)

Do you rent or own? I personally think in-wall speakers with larger woofers would be better then micro speakers. That is just my opinion, but I would personally choose hidden speakers over micro speakers that can't reach an 80hz sub crossover point.

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...083702&p_id=4100&seq=1&format=3#specification


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

In-walls with backboxes from Paradigm is what i was gonna suggest, they really get great reveiws but they are spendy also worth it in certain conditions.:T


----------



## tbren79299 (Oct 24, 2010)

Guys,
Thanks for all of your help and I told you that my dilemna was difficult. 

I can not cut holes in the wall. That wouldn't work with the new remodeling nor, my marriage.. I guess that I am looking for a decent system that can give me a decent souund and take advantage of a 5.1 system. I realize now this room is large when thinking of a 5.1 system. It just doesn't feel that large to me. I am probably asking for too much. I think that I am going to have to resign myself to the fact that will not be able to get a good system without spending big dollars.

Thank you again


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

No worries, there are plenty of options out there for you. What kind of a budget are you thinking for your total system: AVR and speakers?


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Find your local RBH dealer. They have great offerings in every category!


----------



## callas01 (Oct 24, 2010)

bambino said:


> No worries, there are plenty of options out there for you. What kind of a budget are you thinking for your total system: AVR and speakers?


+1 budget is important, 

Is your TV wall mounted? 

if so, for a lower modest budget, perhaps get the Energy FPS speakers, they were on sale everywhere, check amazon or www.wwstereo.com, they usually have them at a decent price. I think the on-walls would be better then having satelites in the corners of your room. Esp if your TV is wall mounted.

If your TV isn't mounted, then see if she will go for a smaller set of bookshelfs on stands. PSB, Paradigm or even Focal has nice bookshelfs in the $400-$500 price range.


----------



## ndurantz (Aug 10, 2008)

bambino said:


> No worries, there are plenty of options out there for you. What kind of a budget are you thinking for your total system: AVR and speakers?


I can only speak for myself and I have been very happy with the performance of my Orb 5.1 set-up. The nice thing about Orb's is they are modular, so you can add Mods to meet the requirements of the space. Also, they have serveral finish choices to match decor, etc. AND they are made here in the USA and have wonderful customer service. And no, I don't work for Orb - I am just a very satisfied customer. :T

Here's the link - http://www.orbaudio.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=32


----------

